

Font made from HTML form elements - joe8756438
http://1800joe.github.com/LoResForm/

======
joe8756438
link to the code: <https://github.com/1800joe/LoResForm/>

~~~
everyplace
Lines 4 and 5 are pretty ridiculous in the actual source:
[https://github.com/1800joe/LoResForm/blob/master/loResForm.j...](https://github.com/1800joe/LoResForm/blob/master/loResForm.js)

~~~
joe8756438
yeah... they are output from the program that we wrote to generate the font
maps by reading an image file. I'm thinking something like this next:
<http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/pub/PDF/FarnesBAlph.pdf>

